# Lavender fragrance/essential oil



## dlewis17 (Jul 20, 2013)

I need feedback from everyone where they purchase their lavender essential oil or fragrance oil.  I was using an essential oil from a lavender farm WG.  I love the oil, but a little pricey for starting out selling soap.  Do some of you make your essential oil?  It looks like an easy process.  I tried Lavender Luxury from NG, but I couldn't smell it in my soap.  Maybe I didn't use enough. Which was highly rated.  Please give feedback.  I haven't started selling yet, but I need a really good lavender soap.


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 20, 2013)

I get the best scent from EO's and you don't need to use hardly any to have it come through. I've bought from Mountain rose but they are pricey for soap, I keep theirs for creams. 
Brambleberry and WSP I buy from usually and just get from whomever I need to buy other stuff from at the time. I like both of theirs. THere are different kinds though but for starting out with soap I'd just get the cheaper EO if it were me. Unless you want to buy in bulk and plan to use for other things or to sell.


----------



## Moody Glenn (Jul 20, 2013)

Hello! I agree with Jenneelk about saving the more expensive EO for better skin applications that do not wash off.  I happen to use the Lavender Luxury from NG. I also add a small fraction of their Red Grapefruit FO to give it more of a kick or freshness. I add almost 1 oz (added with a little bit of Grapefruit FO) per pound of soaping oils with this lavender and it sticks like crazy. I have a few testing bars from last year (wrapped up) and the fragrance is still wonderful. Then again, soaping with different oils and fats can change how a fragrance sticks. Try adding more (up to one ounce PPO) or try a few other suppliers. You will find something good! ;-)


----------



## Marilyna (Jul 21, 2013)

Just soaped True Lavender from Candle Source and it's great. I use 1 oz PPO for FOs


----------



## pamielynn (Jul 21, 2013)

I get my lavenders (french and 40/42) from either New Directions or Liberty. I like the quality of both.


----------



## MaitriBB (Jul 22, 2013)

I've used Lavender FO from WSP and it was nice, but made me think of clean diapers (I guess my kids aren't old enough for me to not associate that smell with diapers!)


----------



## Bama (Jul 22, 2013)

I use Lavender Luxury, Lavender Vanilla, and French Lavender from NG. I use at least .7 to 1 once ppo.  I really like to mix Lavender vanilla with either one. The only problem I have with French Lavender and Lavender Vanilla is they both discolor to a dark brown.  I just made some and used half the batter with Lavender Vanilla and half with Lavender Luxury and did a Celine Swirl with white and pink in batter that wont discolor. it is looking good and smells divine


----------



## kharmon320 (Jul 23, 2013)

The Lavender FO from Candlescience is really close to my 40/42 from NDA.  Sticks okay, great price point.


----------



## Triquetra (Jul 23, 2013)

I use Lavender Flowers by candlepro / Natures Garden and it works well for lotions - have a customer that ONLY used lavender scented product and loves this one.  I stick to EO's for treatment products so unfortunately can't give my 2c on that.


----------

